# Peat For Piranha Tank?



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Anyone ever get Peat from HomeDepot of Lowes? What should I look for, for something safe for the aquarium? I heard that you can get alot of it cheap at one of these two stores, but I will pass if they will introduce alot of chemicals to my tank. Do they sell the same type that is used in the aquarium, except as a lower price?

Thanks, 
~Dj


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I found it unnecessary to add peat to my tank. I bought some for my fluval filter and all it did was turn my water a coffee color and didn't change the activity of my piranhas at all. Others may have different opinions and experiences but mine didn't put out what I wanted the peat for.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont want it to change the bahavior. Well, maybe kinda. The main reason that I want to get it is because i want to lower the PH slightly. Mine is kinda high, 7.6. I also kinda like that tea color. I think that it would make the P's feel more in a natural enviroment.

Did you see on survivor when they showed the P's? There was all that vegitation in the water. I think that peat would help provide a more "amazon" feel to the fish. I could be wrong though. Any ideas?

~Dj


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Peat adds extra nutrients to the tank water as well as that cool tea-colour. I lowers the PH value of the water, and also alters some other values, if I remember correctly the KH...

If you decide to use peat, just use it for a short period (3-4 weeks max.), and then remove it from the filter. Use it again when the perimeters are going towards the original, 'pre-peat' values. As for quantities: I read in a Eheim booklet that you should use about 1 liter of peat for every 25-30 gallons of tank water, so if you have a large tank, you'll need a really large canister to make a difference.

One last thing: using peat will really decrease the filter's throughput, so keep a close eye on how your tank is doing while using it...

Hope this helps :smile:


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Make sure not to get peat with fertilizers in it. I buy my peat by the bale at garden centers, got a 1.2 bale for like $12, its a compressed 3.5 cu ft bale


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My personal choice would be peat, manufactured by one of the well-known filter-manufacturers (like Fluval or Eheim). But that's just me... :smile:


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

They have 0 additive pure peat in the pottery section of home dept usually, however the kind that is especially designed for filters makes less of a mess of the water, but costs more. hmmm To build on our discussion of leaves in the tank somewhere else on the board.. It would be awesome looking to have a layer of peat and decayed leaves as the bottom of a tank, although its almost not feasable because of gravel vac issues.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> They have 0 additive pure peat in the pottery section of home dept usually, however the kind that is especially designed for filters makes less of a mess of the water, but costs more. hmmm To build on our discussion of leaves in the tank somewhere else on the board.. It would be awesome looking to have a layer of peat and decayed leaves as the bottom of a tank, although its almost not feasable because of gravel vac issues.


 that would be nice but it would really clog up filters too


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

I have Peat Granular in my fluval. actually cleared up my tank


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

how do you use the peat, and describe it to me. plz


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

traumatic said:


> how do you use the peat, and describe it to me. plz


 It sold as just pellets, or "raw" (yet treated) peat in a media bag: put them in your canister filter, and it should start taking effect rapidly. Because it has a pretty strong effect, the water perimeters should be monitored closely to avoid to steep a pH drop or other drastic changes.


----------

